# betta drawing by me



## bettaluvies (Aug 21, 2011)

hey guys, im offering to draw some bettas, well more im bored and want some bettas to draw. ive seen other threads on this forum where people do this and it looks like fun, so i decided to try. sorry to be setting conditions but i will only draw your fish when its a fairly good photo and mostly in focus, otherwise its garunteed not to turn out well ... and then i dont feel like its worth drawing the fish - i put a lot of work into my drawings. i will try my best but there are some other artists on this forum who are WAY more talented than me, so dont expect to much. but like i said, i just want to give it a go. there are some real perty bbettas on here.

to be mentioned: i can do bettas in pencil (coloured), pencil (grayscale), oil pastel, dry pastel, charcal, white on black, colours on black - whatever you want, ill even do youre betta in ink (might come out awesome... or not) but i will need a really good photo for that.
also i can do your betta in its enviroment, i could make up an enviroment (specify), or i could just do the fish.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Neato..  I have a thread to draw peoples bettas too. I always like to see other artists styles. I would love if you draw one (or all! but I have 11 males!) of my boys.  here's a few pics, you choose...

Beauregard <3 The romancer...









Aviator, the high flyer









Cherub, my angel









orrrrr.... I will throw in a girl, for fun... SPARKLE!










Don't feel obligated to draw them all.  And you can do whatever style you want. I would love color. And no background is necessary, unless you feel like drawing one. Thanks!


----------



## bettaluvies (Aug 21, 2011)

omg i love your drawings!  nice pics, will get right to work.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you!  Excited to see what you produce!


----------



## bettaluvies (Aug 21, 2011)

cherub is done (dry pastels) will do youre other two then scan.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

ok, cool


----------



## bettaluvies (Aug 21, 2011)

agh! beurgaurd is not working, i hope you dont mind that i leave him out.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah, that's fine


----------



## bettaluvies (Aug 21, 2011)

done, going to scan now. note: these were quick pastel sketches to dont look for thing like scale detail.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

ok no prob


----------



## dragonflie (Aug 5, 2011)

You said drawing, but it's worth clarifying I think, so people know what they are asking to have done.  Are they done freehand or are they photo edits? Nothing wrong with photo editing, I find it a fun hobby myself.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

*waits patiently*


----------



## bettaluvies (Aug 21, 2011)

agh agh! sorry its taking so long, trying.


----------



## bettaluvies (Aug 21, 2011)

okay theyre busy uploading, sorry again, dam scanner was giving me issues. just to clarify these will be freehand and mostly of dry pastel it seems as they do fins really nice.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

okie doke...


----------



## bettaluvies (Aug 21, 2011)

dern!!!! so after spending so much time time (way longer and less enjoyable than the drawing) wrestling with the scanner... guess what? i scanned them in the dern wrong format and now they are to big to upload. 
i am so upset

sorry, im tired and am going to sleep, ill rescan and upload the pics tommorow. its past ten pm over here and its been a hectic day, im going to bed. goodnight.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

no problem, gnight.


----------



## bettaluvies (Aug 21, 2011)

sorry didnt get time, promise tommorow i will do it. in the mean time, any more pics you guys want drawn?


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

Could you do Bruce? 
Sorry If the pictures arent perfectly clear. My cameras not that great and Bruce likes to move.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

if you uses photobucket the size wont matter and you can post them here... 

just to let you know...

interested to see what you have drawn this is very exciting... please post as soon as you can we are all waiting (somewhat) patiently..


----------



## bettaluvies (Aug 21, 2011)

im sorry, they didnt want to upload, maybe its how theyre scanned, but thhat was after rescanning. dont know. sigh. photobucket confuses me, i know its "simple" but for some strange reason me and that program dont get on. you know what? im going to take pictures of my pictures and see if they upload then, ive got no other ideas anyway.
@hellothere123betta - i will get right on your pics, do you mind if i just do the second one? r do you want both. the photos, not the best but i can see how the shadows fall and that stuff so its alright.


----------



## bettaluvies (Aug 21, 2011)

hi guys, i just want to mention, i have decided to draw all bettas on black paper in dry pastel. i dont have black paper (yet). so i will redo the first bunch, then do hellothere123bettas. i will also post the ones i did on white paper, just for the heck of it. but note that i will first get black paper (tommorow) thenn draw the bettas, then ill only post the pics (the ones on white included). sorry to be making you lot wait so much, i really am.

if you want your betta drawn you can still post his pic and ill do him happily but you will only get it tommorow. those who have posted pics to be drawn, would you like any text to be included? your forum name? (so you can use it as an avatar) your bettas name? i will only add it if you tell me to, i can always add it, but taking it out ... difficult.

so thank you for your patience and im so sorry for all the waiting.


----------

